# Kann eine Festplatte die FPS beeinflussen?



## Balmung_San (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute dies ist mein pc AMD FX-6100 6 Core prozessor 8GB ram Asrock extreme 4 970 Windows 10 64 Bit.

Ich habe die festplatte SAMSUNG HD502HI ATA Device http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-HD502HI-EcoGreen-interne-Festplatte/dp/B001MSLQ?

Meine Frage ist kann eine Festplatte die FPS beeinflussen denn egal was ich mache an grafikeinstellungen mein pc dropt fps und bricht bei jeglichen sachn die aufeinmal passieren zusammen. Damit mein ich sogar einfache spiele wie Path of Exile wenn ich in einer Gruppe spiele oder Diablo 3 da laggt es wenn auch nur paar sachn auf einmal passieren. Was kann ich da tun. Welche hardwarekomponente funktioniert nicht richtig?
Wollte da fragen man logischerweise nichts bringt einen PC zu habn der eine alte festplatte hat ob es da wirklich Unterschiede nicht nur bei ladezeiten gibt sondern vlt hat es auch was damit zu tun wenn vieles auf einmal passiert aka lädt und mein pc gar nicht mitkommen kann wegen der Festplatte evt. Naja ihr wisst  was ich da fragen will aufn Titel.


----------



## BreakinB (29. Oktober 2015)

Welche Grafikkarte ist denn verbaut? Das ist erstmal am wichtigsten für die Spieleleistung.

Der Prozessor ist keine Wucht, allerdings habe ich Diablo 3 schon auf schwächeren CPUs spielbar gesehen. Auch ein Phenom II X6 zaubert da > 60 fps.

Die Festplatte war vor 5 Jahren "oberes Mittelfeld" in der Performance, wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, warum man gerade da Strom und Geräusch sparen will. Sei es drum - für deine Laggs wird sie vermutlich nicht verantwortlich sein. Eine schnelle Festplatte oder SSD kann Ladezeiten (Auf dem Ladebildschirm, beim Start, ..) verringern und in seltenen Fällen Nachladeruckler reduzieren. Das sollte hier nicht das Thema sein!

Zwei Infos wären wichtig:

1. Welche Grafikkarte?
2. Hält der Prozessor unter Last seinen Takt? Dazu bitte HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID und GIMPS - Free Prime95 software downloads - PrimeNet herunterladen. Mit Prime95 (Torture Test) Last erzeugen und im HWMonitor beobachten a) welche Temperaturen werden erreicht, b) hält der Prozessor bei Last seine 3300 MHz.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

Eine 5400 Upm könnte da wohl lahmen obwohl das Hauptaugenmerk eher auf das nachladen der Inhalte wichtig ist. Generell ist es hilfreich die gesamte Hardware zu benennen um den Hemmschuh zu finden


----------



## BreakinB (29. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Eine 5400 Upm könnte da wohl lahmen obwohl das Hauptaugenmerk eher auf das nachladen der Inhalte wichtig ist.



 Gerade einen PCGH-Test gefunden, der das miese Festplattenstreaming von Diablo 3 bestätigt Diablo 3 im Test: Grafikkarten- und CPU-Benchmarks plus SSD vs. HDD - Bildergalerie, Bild 205. Für Path of Exile ist nichts derartiges bekannt. Und: Auch bei Diablo 3 reichen idR 5400 rpm Notebookfestplatten für flüssiges Spielen, das passiert nichts, was ansatzweise so ist wie beim TE.

Von daher, ja, wir brauchen den Rest der Hardware & deren Belastbarkeit


----------



## Balmung_San (29. Oktober 2015)

Also ich habe eine gtx 650 Ti


----------



## BreakinB (29. Oktober 2015)

Balmung_San schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine gtx 650 Ti



Bitte die weiteren (wichtigeren) Fragen beantworten. 

Spezifisch für Diablo 3 könntest du auch noch unter Dokumente\Diablo III\D3Prefs.txt den Eintrag HardwareClass auf "1" ändern. Öfter mal getestet auf schwachen Systemen.


----------



## Balmung_San (29. Oktober 2015)

xxxxx


----------



## Balmung_San (29. Oktober 2015)

jo das kenne ich schon^^ danke dennoch breakinB. Nebenbei bist du das aufn Bild? xD


----------



## BreakinB (29. Oktober 2015)

Bitte.  Wie gesagt - wenn du weitere Hilfe möchtest, brauchen wir deine komplette (!) Hardware. Auch der von mir beschriebene Last-Test mit Prime 95 ist sinnvoll. Sonst bleibt uns nur die Glaskugel.



> Nebenbei bist du das aufn Bild? xD



Das ist Luis Lopez aus GTA: The Ballad of Gay Tony, grafisch verschönert mit dem iCEnhancer Mod. So, BTT & gute Nacht allerseits.


----------



## Balmung_San (29. Oktober 2015)

Jo werde ich mir downloaden ich habe das mal probiert https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fKxZ1mq9KA


----------



## DKK007 (29. Oktober 2015)

Hardware kannst du mit Speccy auslesen. Beim Netzteil einfach den Aufkleber fotografieren.


----------



## Balmung_San (29. Oktober 2015)

Wie funktioniert der Test einfach im Hintergrund laufn lassen?


----------



## BreakinB (29. Oktober 2015)

Du lässt Prime95 laufen und beobachtest währenddessen die Werte im HWMonitor. Relevant sind erstmal Clocks (Takt auf allen Kernen, werden 3300 MHz während Prime läuft gehalten?) und die Temperaturen. Kannst gerne eine Screenshot machen, auf dem man alles sieht. Den Screenshot bitte machen, nachdem Prime mindestens zwanzig Minuten lief und noch läuft!


----------



## Balmung_San (29. Oktober 2015)

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## BreakinB (29. Oktober 2015)

Ok, das sieht gut aus. *Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, dass der Screenshot gemacht wurde, nachdem Prime mindestens 20 Minuten lief?*
Im Prinzip kann man den Prozessor auch mit 3300 MHz auf allen Kernen fahren, aber ein solches Bild hat man oft, wenn die Mainboards ein eher "entspanntes" Setting ansetzen. Mit dem boxed Kühler (der mitgelieferte, hast du den?) gar nicht mal dumm. Temperaturen sind auch im Rahmen.

Jetzt geht die Sucherei los:

- Wie genau sehen die "Laggs" aus, dauerhaft oder nur beim Betreten neuer Maps/Gebiete?
- Hält die Grafikkarte unter Last? Hierzu kannst du Furmark (Furmark - Download) laufen lassen und dort ebenfalls nach 20 Minuten einen Screenshot von den Temperaturen machen. Auch Prime (5 Threads) + Furmark parallel sind interessant.
- Wie sieht deine sonstige Hardware aus? (auslesen mit https://www.piriform.com/speccy + Netzteil angeben)
- Laufen im Hintergrund Virenscanner, Anti-Malware oder ähnliches? Testweise deaktivieren.
- Treiber, insb. GeForce, aktuell? Wenn nein, aktualisieren.


----------



## Balmung_San (29. Oktober 2015)

Also ich habe 10-15 fps in gruppen wenn viele effekte auf einmal passieren.


----------



## BreakinB (29. Oktober 2015)

Balmung_San schrieb:


> Also ich habe 10-15 fps in gruppen wenn viele effekte auf einmal passieren.



Na das ist doch ein Anreiz, auch alle anderen Fragen zu beantworten. Hier im Forum kann dir nur geholfen werden, wenn wir Daten bekommen.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Oktober 2015)

Die Menge an Arbeitsspeicher zum Beispiel und zu wie viel der gefüllt wird beim Spielen. Sollte der voll laufen wird ausgelagert, was Diablo 3 mit dem Streaming gar nich mag. 

Bleibt nur zu erwähnen das es generell grad nicht viel bedarf um Diablo 3 laggen zu lassen, schon gar nicht in der Gruppe oder HighGrifts. Speziell der Flächenschaden scheint einer der größten Ursachen zu sein, sollten den mehrere in deiner Gruppe irgendwo mit drauf haben (Rüstung+ParagonPunkte) wundert mich nix.

Da hier aber Fragen wohl keine Beachtung finden, bin ich schon wieder raus hier. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Balmung_San (29. Oktober 2015)

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Balmung_San (29. Oktober 2015)

Welche daten brauchst du denn genau?


----------



## BreakinB (29. Oktober 2015)

Balmung_San schrieb:


> Welche daten brauchst du denn genau?





BreakinB schrieb:


> - Hält die Grafikkarte unter Last? Hierzu kannst du Furmark (Furmark - Download) laufen lassen und dort ebenfalls nach 20 Minuten einen Screenshot von den Temperaturen machen. Auch Prime (5 Threads) + Furmark parallel sind interessant.
> - Wie sieht deine sonstige Hardware aus? (auslesen mit https://www.piriform.com/speccy + Netzteil angeben)
> - Laufen im Hintergrund Virenscanner, Anti-Malware oder ähnliches? Testweise deaktivieren.
> - Treiber, insb. GeForce, aktuell?





DKK007 schrieb:


> Hardware kannst du mit Speccy auslesen. *Beim Netzteil einfach den Aufkleber fotografieren.*





			
				-Shorty-\ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Menge an Arbeitsspeicher zum Beispiel und *zu wie viel der gefüllt wird beim Spielen.*



Machs uns doch nicht so schwer...  Wie soll man Hilfestellungen geben, wenn auf max. die Hälfte der notwendigen Fragen auch Antworten kommen? Ich bin raus.


----------



## Balmung_San (29. Oktober 2015)

Thermaltake SPS-530MPCBEU Smart SE PC-Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

und arbeitsspeicher wird 1,3-4 GB verbraucht.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------

